# MY NEW CAR!!! -im doemstic and need advice on mods



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Well we did the paperwork, now my car that i bought is getting some minor details made and i get to pick it up on wed. Im getting a 2000 Audii TT, AWD, 1.8L Turboed with 225hp. Its all black and comes with porsche 911 18"s







ill post pics when i get it. First off i wanna know some motors that i can swap into the TT's engine bay, i dont care if i need a fabricator to do some engine bay work, but i wanna make this car fast, and im coming from a domestic car to a technological advanced european car







second what upgrades should i do with the front diff and rear? well the AWD system hold a good ammount of hp and torque? im thinking in the 500hp to the crank. Any tips?


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

oh great, nitrous got an audi tt
dont just throw some nos in there lol
tune it right, it should go like a bat outta hell with the original motor


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

an audi tt. now i wish you would have gotten a corvette. sorry i'm just not a fan of those. they look to much like a smashed bug and havent heard of them being great performance. i think car & driver just called it a nice golf or something like that.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> an audi tt. now i wish you would have gotten a corvette. sorry i'm just not a fan of those. they look to much like a smashed bug and havent heard of them being great performance. i think car & driver just called it a nice golf or something like that.


I agree with that on one condition, taht the newer audi tt's (2001-2004) looks like a stretched bug







but mines a 2000 TT and looks like a porsche in a way with bulged fenders and a small spoiler in the back, and the money that i have to spend on the car, that i saved form getting the vette...............all i know is within 6 months this car will be faster then my vette!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I thought you were getting a bimmer.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

I like the audi's
Nice looking, Fast cars!


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> I thought you were getting a bimmer.


The whole time at the lot i was thinking, "this mother f*cker is gonna try to sell me some bs.......) and i saw a sick 00' audi. they told me some things about it that i liked, it was a quattro setup (AWD), and that it was a 4 banger turboed with 225hp, and once i test drove it for bottom end acceleration and handling i was sold. This car will be fast


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

I would've picked the M3, but you're still getting a badass car, post pics ASAP.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Don't like the TT...you should of gone with the bmw. Although, it is awd so that is a plus...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

AWD is not built for such HP...(500)


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

i didnt really like the performance of the tt untill i saw on the speed channel some guy modded up his tt and then put an identical engine in the back. he was pullin like 750 hp or something and i think he was goin well over 200. I cante remember exactly. If your planning on taking it to the track I wouldnt recommend the awd setup but if your into drag and street then its a lot of fun. I cant wait to see what your gonna do with it. I just dont understand why you didnt get the S4 if you were already at the dealership.

bryan


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > I thought you were getting a bimmer.
> 
> 
> The whole time at the lot i was thinking, "this mother f*cker is gonna try to sell me some bs.......) and i saw a sick 00' audi. they told me some things about it that i liked, it was a quattro setup (AWD), and that it was a 4 banger turboed with 225hp, and once i test drove it for bottom end acceleration and handling i was sold. This car will be fast


 or maybe daddy told you there was no way in hell he was gona get you a car that would hold a $800-$1000 a month car note..lol TT looks ok from far away looks like a bug on steroids till you can actually read its a TT..i would have stayed with the vette


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

i guess congrats dude. I would give my left nut for an 05 vette right now though. Who needs children?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Filo said:


> AWD is not built for such HP...(500)


 I hope you mean the Audi AWD system. There are many 500 WHP AWD cars.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> I hope you mean the Audi AWD system. There are many 500 WHP AWD cars.


Yes maam! i already phoned up the dyno shop in santee, san diego, and their gonna do my turbo setup with symetrical turbos (big turbo/small trubo) so i get good bottom end torque and boost, then a processor switches to the bigger turbo after a certain speed/rpm and shuts off the smaller turbo. I just need to contact G-force about diff swaps and better syncros for the tranny. This TT will be fast! PLEASE BELIEVE ME!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > I hope you mean the Audi AWD system. There are many 500 WHP AWD cars.
> 
> 
> Yes maam! i already phoned up the dyno shop in santee, san diego, and their gonna do my turbo setup with symetrical turbos (big turbo/small trubo) so i get good bottom end torque and boost, then a processor switches to the bigger turbo after a certain speed/rpm and shuts off the smaller turbo. I just need to contact G-force about diff swaps and better syncros for the tranny. This TT will be fast! PLEASE BELIEVE ME!


 And will be $80K :laugh:


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

TTs = junk. My neighbor had one, spent more time in the shop then on the street. I would have stayed with the Vette.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> TTs = junk. My neighbor had one, spent more time in the shop then on the street. I would have stayed with the Vette.


maybe it was more like........

his tuner = junk

more time in the shop? horrible :laugh: but with the right tuners (dyno shop) theyll have some good stuff for it. and money isnt really a problem, just want more money in mods to perfect the car. any ideas for motor swaps? otherwise im just going to bore out the block, sleeve it, and work with the internals for the bigger turbo setup.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

must be nice to have money like that....it must be a real gran turismo experience.









More power to ya


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Tankyou everyone for the posts, and opinions


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Damn dude, you went from an awesome track car (Corvette) to maybe getting a slower but still respectable car (M3) to just plain getting a slow car.

Best of luck on making that thing fast, we'll see how it goes


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> Damn dude, you went from an awesome track car (Corvette) to maybe getting a slower but still respectable car (M3) to just plain getting a slow car.
> 
> Best of luck on making that thing fast, we'll see how it goes


still faster than your pos :laugh: its ok hate on me for getting a $40,000 car, but my car is quick, and will be faster then the vette. oh btw elwitcho the audi is a better track car AWD!!!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

AWD isn't that great on the track, in cornering 90% of the power shifts to the rear wheels anyway. Why do you think the best track cars in the world are all rear wheel drive?

And I don't care if your car is faster than mine, if I wanted a fast car I obviously wouldn't have bought an economy 4 banger. My car is better built than yours, big deal


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

This guy is a real race car driver. He is just excited to get a new car. Don't hate on the guy. How would you like it if we made fun or your cars HAHAHAAHHAA. Where do I begin?









For the record I drive a Evolution 8. My old car is a mustang.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Who's making fun of him? I just think the new vette would have been a much better choice, and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> AWD isn't that great on the track, in cornering 90% of the power shifts to the rear wheels anyway. Why do you think the best track cars in the world are all rear wheel drive?
> 
> And I don't care if your car is faster than mine, if I wanted a fast car I obviously wouldn't have bought an economy 4 banger. My car is better built than yours, big deal


 You have never even driven a AWD on the track nor OWN a AWD car. Please do not post arguments with fallacies in logic.

Your opinions are based on what you read, heard, or played in a video game.


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Who's making fun of him? I just think the new vette would have been a much better choice, and I'll leave it at that.


The guy already did the vette strait line drag race scene. I watched him run a 10 second 1/4 mile.

There is more to driving than in a line.

Speeding while turning is very enjoyable.

As for the new c6 vette which has great handling and power. Not everyone can afford that.:rasp:

This tt will not be stock so please erase any comparisons in your head involving your FRIENDS TT.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

CarPhoto.net said:


> You have never even driven a AWD on the track nor OWN a AWD car. Please do not post arguments with fallacies in logic.
> 
> Your opinions are based on what you read, heard, or played in a video game.


 It isn't fallacies in logic, and throwing out big words doesn't make your point valid.

Tell me smartass, if AWD is the king of the track, why are Porsche, Ferrari, Corvette and Lamborgini ALL RWD?

It's a generally accepted fact that on asphalt rear wheel drive is the superior setup because an AWD system basically mimics RWD around corners but with a higher powertrain loss.

Learn some proper english and learn your cars.

And before you say it, yes Porsche has a number of AWD cars but their top track cars ie the GT series are all RWD.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> AWD isn't that great on the track, in cornering 90% of the power shifts to the rear wheels anyway. Why do you think the best track cars in the world are all rear wheel drive?
> 
> And I don't care if your car is faster than mine, if I wanted a fast car I obviously wouldn't have bought an economy 4 banger. My car is better built than yours, big deal


you are a dumbass. The rear wheel drive C5-R taht dominates the track runs on slicks, and chevy told the press that they dont have the fundings as of now, to make tests with an AWD vette, so they stick with slicks what theyve been using for the past 50yrs. But again the C5-R only dominates in the GTR class of LeMans, and not overall. As of weight shifting in cornering you dumbass, when weight shifts to the rear on a turn, the cars weight shift towards the back and to the side giving the car a good chance of its rear wheels braking loose, but in an AWD car if your rear tires break lose, you still got torque and power going to your front tires that still pull you through the turn. and ur cars more well tuned? then what my vette? cause i still have it. lol, and you car (whatever pos it is) will never be faster,safer, or more durable than my auti tt :laugh:


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how much did u pay for it...and did u pay for it or ur parents


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> It isn't fallacies in logic, and throwing out big words doesn't make your point valid.
> 
> Tell me smartass, if AWD is the king of the track, why are Porsche, Ferrari, Corvette and Lamborgini ALL RWD?
> 
> ...


LISTEN AND LEARN!!! RWD has been around for more then 80yrs! AWD is very new, and was made by japanese car manufactures, why? maybe because japan is leading in car technology. Anywasy like i said chevrolet has designed pushrod v8's on a RWD platform. If ferrari, chevy, and dodge went to AWD it would suck them dry finacially. The suspension setup for RWD, the chassis designed for RWD, the cars cornering ability setup for RWD will all go to waste. its a matter of time, as handling and car capalities are evolving ::hint:: the name evolution? the evo proves a lot. dont be scurred that ur a dumbass, just admit it and i wont htink to low of you :laugh:


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> CarPhoto.net said:
> 
> 
> > You have never even driven a AWD on the track nor OWN a AWD car. Please do not post arguments with fallacies in logic.
> ...


Fallacious appeal to traditon fallacy. RWD is still used because of traditional reasons. In a situation of traction loss AWD is superior.

The new lambo, porsche, bentley, jaguar, g35 are AWD. Any questions?
www.motortrend.com


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

No douche, I'm not talking about weight shifting, I'm talking about the power shifting to the rear in an AWD car. If it didn't, the car would understeer and you would go clear off the track because you've got the front wheels trying to steer the car AND push the car which is going to cause you to lose traction. And your explanation that the weight is going to shift to the back in a turn and cause you to break loose while the front tires will magically pull you through the turn is nothing but nonsense. The tires with the most weight on them (ie REAR) will have the best traction, if all the cars weight is shifted to the back of the car then there's no chance the front tires which are not only using most of their traction to turn the car but have weight shifted away from them are going to pull the car through the turn by shifting power to them. Maybe you should have stuck with straight line drag racing, or I can see you "powersliding" your car into another embankment in the near future.

And as for "more durable" than your TT, maybe you should do your homework.

Initial build quality rankings from JD power associates

Lexus 87

Cadillac 93

Jaguar 98

Honda 99

Buick 100

Mercury 100

Hyundai 102

Infiniti 104

Toyota 104

Mercedes-Benz 106

Audi 109

There's quite a few people on the road driving better built cars than you, thanks.

Sorry for derailing your thread, I'm not even going to bother anymore because you've got no idea what you're talking about. Don't be surprised when you put your car through another wall and the front tires don't "pull you through the turn"









sh*t I guess that my front wheel drive car must be an awesome track car after all, the rear wheels are just along for the ride anyway, I'll be able to "pull through" any corner no problem









EDIT: and Car-photo "Fallacious appeal to traditon fallacy"??? Holy sh*t dude, learn a new word if you're going to try and sound intelligent.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Its sometimes hard to accept AWD, i mean look at me, i drove a 600hp+ corvette, that was a track car! but i guess some people (eltwitcho) will learn once he oversteers into a tree :laugh:


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> No douche, I'm not talking about weight shifting, I'm talking about the power shifting to the rear in an AWD car. If it didn't, the car would understeer and you would go clear off the track because you've got the front wheels trying to steer the car AND push the car which is going to cause you to lose traction. And your explanation that the weight is going to shift to the back in a turn and cause you to break loose while the front tires will magically pull you through the turn is nothing but nonsense. The tires with the most weight on them (ie REAR) will have the best traction, if all the cars weight is shifted to the back of the car then there's no chance the front tires which are not only using most of their traction to turn the car but have weight shifted away from them are going to pull the car through the turn by shifting power to them. Maybe you should have stuck with straight line drag racing, or I can see you "powersliding" your car into another embankment in the near future.
> 
> And as for "more durable" than your TT, maybe you should do your homework.
> 
> ...


You have NEVER driven a AWD car.....

AWD has the ability to understeer, oversteer, and skid on 3 tires.

http://www.ausubaru.com/articles/drivingtech.htm

stick to the subject. RED HERRING FALLACY.
Calling me a douch does not make your argument stronger.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm sorry NC, but I agree with eltwitcho.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> No douche, I'm not talking about weight shifting, I'm talking about the power shifting to the rear in an AWD car. If it didn't, the car would understeer and you would go clear off the track because you've got the front wheels trying to steer the car AND push the car which is going to cause you to lose traction. And your explanation that the weight is going to shift to the back in a turn and cause you to break loose while the front tires will magically pull you through the turn is nothing but nonsense. The tires with the most weight on them (ie REAR) will have the best traction, if all the cars weight is shifted to the back of the car then there's no chance the front tires which are not only using most of their traction to turn the car but have weight shifted away from them are going to pull the car through the turn by shifting power to them. Maybe you should have stuck with straight line drag racing, or I can see you "powersliding" your car into another embankment in the near future.
> 
> And as for "more durable" than your TT, maybe you should do your homework.
> 
> ...


wow JD measures on the density of the car in a crash :laugh: im talking about chassis stifness you dumbass







but its ok the motortrend editors dont know anything anywas, i mean they were the ones that named the 2000' audi TT one of the top 10 cars. Why are you still argueing over a lost conversation? AWD is better hands down! do you read new material? on how an STi and Evo8 can beat a ZR-1 Corvette in a staright line? How? beacsue of traction you dumbass! doesnt matter how much hp you have, but how much you can out to the pavement. And in a turn the front tires have a smaller contact patch, but guess what!?!?! they're still touching the ground, but i guess it would be cooler to "drift" a RWD and lose track time, then rather save time on taking a turn clean. Oh and as for the ZR-1 it lost the 1/4 mile race because you lose more hp over time by not hooking up. I hope you dont crash your FWD pos soon, you know the weight shifts to the rear on a launch, just hope u dont have skinny ass tires, and lose traction, and steer into a "hazard"


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Oh btw the C7 (when it comes out) will be AWD. So does that mean when the new C5-R comes out and wins all the GTR class races, that AWD will be the best? Chevy said that an AWD Vette would have nothing but benefits, but they dont have the funding. well i guess they have the funding to work on it for the C7, they probably bought an evo and worked on their setup. The Z06 was based off the ferrari f50, how it went 0-60 in 3.9 sec. After 2 broken driveshafts, and 1 broken axle shaft, Chevy found out that 1st and 2nd gear was geared very low in the ferrari, and they did the same gearing in the Z06. So now you got a Z06 taht goes 0-60mph in 4 sec flat, all day long with nothing broken, thaks to ferrari. now were gonna have an AWD vette thanks to evo :laugh: Chevy did want to stay tarditional, but there also concerned with highway safety.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Dude...you should've just gotten a Z4 or a 350z. Them VQs are fast as f*ck but top out at around 450hp...


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

Read this artical.
Compare the AWD vishnu tuned evolution against ALL the RWD cars.

470 hp evo ran an 1/4 mile equal time with a 800 HP RWD corvette. 11.6 (the vette had a way higher trap speed). The evo's AWD allowed the car to run an excellent ET based on the launch.

http://www.caranddriver.com/article.asp?se...article_id=8719


----------



## CarPhoto.net (Nov 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Dude...you should've just gotten a Z4 or a 350z. Them VQs are fast as f*ck but top out at around 450hp...


 You should get a new car period. When you get a car in the same class then we can talk. Other than that you only know what you heard, test driven, or read.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Remember everyone eltwitcho said he drives a FWD car!



> sh*t I guess that my front wheel drive car must be an awesome track car after all


And hes trying to tell me about RWD cars (i owned a 600hp+ corvette buddy, lol please!) that he doenst even own, and about AWD car (ive driven the audi TT and feel the difference between RWD and AWD) that hes never driven! omg some people


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

CarPhoto.net said:


> Read this artical.
> Compare the AWD vishnu tuned evolution against ALL the RWD cars.
> 
> 470 hp evo ran an 1/4 mile equal time with a 800 HP RWD corvette. 11.6 (the vette had a way higher trap speed). The evo's AWD allowed the car to run an excellent ET based on the launch.
> ...


 LOL, I guess that makes AWD superior just because someone doesn't know how to drive. By the way, I have less hp than that Evo, weigh more, and am projecting to run roughly the same 1/4 time.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

CarPhoto.net said:


> you only know what you heard, test driven, or read. heard, test driven, or read.


 Ignoring the fact that I'm 15 years old, how else would I know anything on cars??

BTW, I wasn't bashing AWD, I just think that with his wide array of choices, he could've made a better one. But to each his own...


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

hey 94NDTA wanna help me on this project? i just wanna know what you think about the potential of a stock motor, and/or what other motors might be able to fit the engine bay, and wont require to much fabrication


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Can't go wrong with the 1.8. They have a ton of potential, but they are going to be more expensive than parts for a small block chevy. I don't think it would be worth swapping in another engine since there is a lot you can do with the 1.8. Find a good forum on them and have them help you out. I have a buddy with one in his VW running ~ 400 AWHP we are assuming. It is damn fast. I doubt it will be faster than the vette though.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > AWD is not built for such HP...(500)
> ...


 Yes the audi AWD system on HIS car is not going to cope with that much stress very easily. The computer is not made to deal with such changes. I hope he doesnt break sh*t. Athough its not like he is running a 454 monster like I saw the other day snap 2 u joints like twigs.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> Yes the audi AWD system on HIS car is not going to cope with that much stress very easily. The computer is not made to deal with such changes. I hope he doesnt break sh*t. Athough its not like he is running a 454 monster like I saw the other day snap 2 u joints like twigs.


LOL sick! no im having the dyno shop reflash my ECU (did a great job on the vette) but drivetrain wise i need to fid me a good fabricator cause i might wanan use some "special" ideas with the front and rear end, and G-Force is going to be hearing from me, but i dont know what type of custom casings they do.....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> Remember everyone eltwitcho said he drives a FWD car!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What is your f*cking deal dude? At least I PAID for my car and didn't have my parents hand me a new car after crashing it because I don't know how to f*cking drive.

And you yourself are the perfect argument that having driven cars does not equal understanding. You've driven all these cars (when did your Corvette jump to over 600 hp exactly? Did crashing it into a wall add over 50 horsepower?) yet you don't know a f*cking thing about them.

Oh and where's your credibility? In one thread you've got a 600+ horsepower car but 4 days ago it was



> Now how do you steer a car with over 550hp and 560lbs of torque when you start to hydro and then into a drift?


Do you actually own ANY car?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey sh*t, tommorow let me know how much you miss your 900 hp+ corvette that you owned last week compared to your 700 hp audi TT









What a joke, you f*cking assclown


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wow nitrous...u got f*cking owned....eltwicho....wut kinda car u drive


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

A slow ass bad handling Elantra. I never tried to pass it off as a performance car though, it's my get from point a to point b car. Fuel economy is good, will run problem free and that's the basis I bought it on. I've been doing alot of reading over the past year or so and been saving up to build a track car based off a Nissan 240SX, I have enough put away for the car but not for suspension and some other stuff I want to do to it (roll cage to bring it up to safety spec, tires etc). It'll be a modest little car when I'm done but I'm not planning on dropping 40 grand for a track car until I'm sure it's an interest I want to pursue. And even then I can swap for the turbo engine for a few grand and bring the horsepower way up









Probably have it all set up for next season I hope. Going to use it only for the track so I'm going to rip out all the sound proofing and any other "comfort" features that add weight. Should be a fun car by the time I'm done with it.

Not a car I'm going to post about in the lounge every f*cking week to remind everyone how totally awesome it is and make up horsepower numbers (







) but it'll be fun to drive.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

why didn't you go with the vette?? much better platform.









for some odd reason i haven't been bit by the euro bug yet...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

euro cars are the way to go...ive been bit for sure


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I've been doing alot of reading over the past year or so and been saving up to build a track car based off a Nissan 240SX, I have enough put away for the car but not for suspension and some other stuff I want to do to it (roll cage to bring it up to safety spec, tires etc). And even then I can swap for the turbo engine for a few grand and bring the horsepower way up


 What year you planning on getting it??

I saw a '93 SX with an s14 front clip...damn gorgeous. But since you're in canada I would just try and find an rb25det or sr20det(preferably sr20) and just hook it up. Turbo KA24's are good engine but nothing compared to an sr20.

Nitrous, post some pics of your ride when you get it.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

and also the dyno sheet so that way u dont bullshit about ur 950 hp car


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)




----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> What is your f*cking deal dude? At least I PAID for my car and didn't have my parents hand me a new car after crashing it because I don't know how to f*cking drive.
> 
> And you yourself are the perfect argument that having driven cars does not equal understanding. You've driven all these cars (when did your Corvette jump to over 600 hp exactly? Did crashing it into a wall add over 50 horsepower?) yet you don't know a f*cking thing about them.
> 
> Oh and where's your credibility? In one thread you've got a 600+ horsepower car but 4 days ago it was


LOL







does your p*ssy hurt? you seem pretty butt hurt, but on to answering this "dumbass's" questions. It has 550hp the the rear wheels (541.9hp to be exact) and has 600+hp to the CRANK! you dumbass. lol just cause my dad went to law school, and started up his own business doesnt mean i cant get rewards for following in his same path. Its people like you that will never evolve with the rest of the world. I hope that sick 240sx doesnt get to fast, those cars scare me! running 15sec 1/4 miles, but hey i can give you my 95' vette rims, you can sell those for baout $200, then youll have the money for your cars p.o.s suspension


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> why didn't you go with the vette?? much better platform.
> 
> for some odd reason i haven't been bit by the euro bug yet...


Yea hands down!







even a C5 has a stiffer chassis, but im looking for a more technological advanced car. Tuning a symetrical turbo system off of an audi's ECU wont be to time consuming, but with a C5 Vette ill have to buy a whole new corvette module with a blank processor, and the audi is already turboed so it has some plus's (cam duration and lobes) and we can fit a twin turbo packge into the engine bay, and i love the AWD setup too! evetually down the road ill get another vette, fall back into tradition, but as of know im going to try some of the new things that technology has to offer in the automotive industry


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

> I hope that sick 240sx doesnt get to fast


Better hope not because there is plenty of 240's that could blow away your vette


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

you guys need to calm down

the only thing i have to say is that rwd is definatley better on the track. I can even remember some audi reps admitting that rwd is better on track. its really is common knowledge, but awd isnt too far behind. the awd hurts itself with the weight added and the exit speed. Even with that said if I could choose a car id choose a awd car because i simply feel safer in it and i like the ability to drop it at any rpm. you guys need to stop bashing each other.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

[/QUOTE]Better hope not because there is plenty of 240's that could blow away your vette


> sh*t tahts a new one, havent heard that before


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

moved


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

moved


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

moved


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

moved


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

oh rchan did u still want the blue lobster? cause my p's ate the prawn


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I meant to post the pics on your other thread.









Robert, you've PM.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > What is your f*cking deal dude? At least I PAID for my car and didn't have my parents hand me a new car after crashing it because I don't know how to f*cking drive.
> >
> > And you yourself are the perfect argument that having driven cars does not equal understanding. You've driven all these cars (when did your Corvette jump to over 600 hp exactly? Did crashing it into a wall add over 50 horsepower?) yet you don't know a f*cking thing about them.
> >
> ...


 LOL, wtf, that is stupid, guess what both my parents are lawyers, my mom has three branches for her practice,

hmm the last time i checked i didnt have a vette, or an audi, come to think of it im barely even gettin any money for college,

yah kno y, cause i havent earned it, its called making your own way man,

i still cant believe u justify your dad buying u a 40,000 dollar by saying " just because my dad went to law school...."

goddam man, u should be buying him a 40,000 dollar car, u didnt earn it, HE did, lol so cause your dad went to school and hit the books and tried hard u deserve to be lavished with vehicles that are far beyond your skill level to drive?

funny sh*t man funny sh*t,


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

Vette i would start out with makeing the engine able to breath, So i would go with a cold air intake and probably from the cat back a new exhaust system. If your domestic i know your not gonna like a import sounding fart can eather. So i would go with something not much bigger in diameter then stock 1 on it. Personally i wouldnt try to get help from people off here just because there so immature and bust your balls by telling you that you made a stupid decision. Fuk them man there just jellous. I would go talk to your tuner for your vette about it if he's all domestic maybe he can refer you to a import guy. also join a forum u will learn so much more about the car.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

For those interested, My Dads a Dropout Mechanic, with his own Shop
















Yet you ask me about a car, i dont know the first thing about them, other than my truck guzzles gas


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> CarPhoto.net said:
> 
> 
> > You have never even driven a AWD on the track nor OWN a AWD car. Please do not post arguments with fallacies in logic.
> ...


AWD is more fun to drive. Its also safer and faster off the line. oh yeah why dont you take a RWD drive out in the snow an go ape sh*t? you cant... death will await you! The GT-R Skyline is also a superior piece of equipment next to just about any RWD sports under 100,000gs and its AWD all wheel steering.

Motor trend just tested all of the top tuners from across the united states. The number one sedan was a lingenfelter cts-V with a protype engine and 700+hp that cost over 150,000..it barely edged out the AWD evo with $15 under the hood.. total price 55K. The evo also oblierated it in 0-80 acceleration ( which is the only kind of performance you get to use on a daily basis!.. making AWD cars MORE FUN TO DRIVE) The evos track time also beat almost all of the open class cars. It lost to a few ridiculous vetter and twin turbo vipers. Can you justify to me why dollar for dollar AWD is not far superior? The tests prove it.

you should have alot of fun with the TT.. i like that car, and im sure my girlfreind would have apperciated that one more. Making it fast will cost some money im sure... but even if you have a decently fast awd car that you can flip around its a blast. The most fun i have with my awd is well below 50 mph. Drifting around turns and what not. The thing is, while this is dont in RWD it takes some major driving skills.. even the best drivers can mess this up sometimes (then you end up in the wall) you can push these limites much safer with awd. You should really consider the skyline in 07


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> The GT-R Skyline is also a superior piece of equipment next to just about any RWD sports under 100,000gs and its AWD all wheel steering.


 What's the difference between 4WD and AWD?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I would definately make sure you get the advice for this car from audi tt owners and not from anyone on here.. reason being is that lots of people rush out to get CAI intakes. Well if i listen to that advice with my evo i would have just thrown away $300 dollars and ruined the drivability in my car. Because of the advance timing controlled by the computer, modifying any part of the evos intake destroys performance.. you actually loose hp as well as mess up the A/F ratios. Im not saying its the same with the audi, but do you really think that audi is going to put a worthless intake system on their car? I would go right after some exhaust work and tuning.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> AWD is more fun to drive. Its also safer and faster off the line. oh yeah why dont you take a RWD drive out in the snow an go ape sh*t? you cant... death will await you! The GT-R Skyline is also a superior piece of equipment next to just about any RWD sports under 100,000gs and its AWD all wheel steering.
> 
> Motor trend just tested all of the top tuners from across the united states. The number one sedan was a lingenfelter cts-V with a protype engine and 700+hp that cost over 150,000..it barely edged out the AWD evo with $15 under the hood.. total price 55K. The evo also oblierated it in 0-80 acceleration ( which is the only kind of performance you get to use on a daily basis!.. making AWD cars MORE FUN TO DRIVE) The evos track time also beat almost all of the open class cars. It lost to a few ridiculous vetter and twin turbo vipers. Can you justify to me why dollar for dollar AWD is not far superior? The tests prove it.


 On a track other than a 1/4 mile straight line "faster off the line" isn't a huge deal.

And we're talking about track racing, nobody talked about going out in the snow so that's a completely moot point.

Dollar for dollar? Nobody is talking Dollar for dollar either, the question is "which drive is better" period.

And Corvette, there's nothing wrong with getting a car from your parents except that you're in no place to brag. You haven't accomplished sh*t, and it was through exactly zero merit of your own that you got your cars. When you don't do a f*cking thing, you have nothing to brag about. In the end your DAD owns a really nice car that his lazy ass gold digger son drives around, sure he can brag but you can't say sh*t my friend. So you want to talk who's car is better? My car is better dick, because as far as I'm concerned you don't even have one, just a car your pops lets you drive around and periodically crash into highway dividers. Get a f*cking job, then talk









And idiot, you never made any mention at the crank, or wheels, you said both "550 hp" and "600+ hp" never "600 at the crank" or "550 at the wheels" so don't try and bail your ass out by making up more precise numbers like "549.1 hp to be exact" like you've ever actually been to a dyno







Go ask pops for some more money so you can go get a dyno sheet, and even then all you've proved is that your dad has one sick ass car that he lets his bum ass son drive.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i think is all about dollar for dollar.. because obvioulsy if you and AWD car is proportionally way way faster then RWD dollar per dollar.. then what is you spent the same amount of money? So what if you had spent 150K on that evo? They didnt even spend that much on the Full carbon fiber HKS evo that set the track record on the most technical racing track in the world.

Im making the point here obvious. NC has had an insane vette.. super fast 1/4 and all that MEGA HP, the thing is how much of that can you use? Unless your taking it to the track your not going to be making 160mph 1/4 mile passes unless you want to loose your liscense. Because AWD cars have all their power in the range of 0-80, your able to use this power on a daily basis.

I can definately see NC in the GT-R in 2007. Maybe you should just start saving your pennies for that bad boy. That car, with 15K invested is going to destroy anything on the street.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

could a wrx stock take ne cars stock with higher grade engine thena 350z...since everyone is fighting why not talk with me


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> Im making the point here obvious. NC has had an insane vette.. super fast 1/4 and all that MEGA HP, the thing is how much of that can you use? Unless your taking it to the track your not going to be making 160mph 1/4 mile passes unless you want to loose your liscense. Because AWD cars have all their power in the range of 0-80, your able to use this power on a daily basis.


 And I've said all along the RWD makes a better track car. I never said anything about the street or how much better AWD is in the rain, the snow, whatever. I said, and stick to, my statement that RWD is better on the track. Period.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

k now on to our subaru topic


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

lol,

You're getting a WRX dude? Those are cool as hell cars man


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol i never said i was getting it yet....its still in the works with my dad...i dont think i deserve one and id feel real bad if he spent 25 grand on me like that ....so im looking into getting a job and he could maybe put down the downpayment and i pay the monthly....but lol i wanna know could awrx burn most stock cars out there in a 20-40 grand price range


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Short answer is yes for sure it will burn most cars out there in that range because its an AWD turbo. The WRX started the rebirth of the japanese sports car in the USA. For the kind of money your talking, you should look into an STi though.. huge difference in performance. I have seen STis locally with 5K miles on them for 23K. Thats a sweeet price, and with the STi.. its good the way it comes. The only kind of modifications i would make to that car are coilovers and to change the wheels up. Then you have the evo which is just slight more then the WRX, the 05s just came out and have active yaw controll i believe.. more hp, 3 limited slip diferentials, helical front, and active center with selectable torque distribution. Your need to test drive them to see which one you prefer. The subys have a real disconnected feel while the evo is point and shoot, so its all about personal preference. The fastest car under 40 brand new has to be the Evo MR, its selling in the area with a 7-10K markup over mrsp though in some cases.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

And something worth mentioning for the STI is that it's definately worth the money in added performance. If you were to buy a WRX and upgrade it yourself up to STI spec it would cost more than the additional money to buy an STI.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

plus it would be under factory warranty... and thats the big difference. The subura drive train is much better then the evos (unless your talking about the MR) This is the weak link, but it depends how you drive the car. If your constantly launching and draggin the car you will run into problems. I dont drive the car like that and i have had no problems.

WRX is a great bang for the dollar with good style
Evo is the most mod friendly.. you can do the most with it but doesnt have the style of the STi.. which is the car i would buy and just leave alone.. Plus a stock STi is going to beat most anything on the street. A friend of mine here bought his after getting punked in his 350z buy a srt4.


----------



## ZMonte85 (Nov 23, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > TTs = junk. My neighbor had one, spent more time in the shop then on the street. I would have stayed with the Vette.
> 
> 
> maybe it was more like........
> ...


 Car was stock, he never got a chance to mod it because in stock form it couldn't get out of the shop. He sold it and bought an Infiniti G35.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

WRX = The sh*t!
TT = The sh*t

Both cares are sick as hell. Love them both. Hope you get some help on mods Vet.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

The 350z/g35 VQ is definitly capable over 450hp. Remeber, its only been 2yrs this is only the begging for these cars thought a lot of the VQ engine share the same princple and what not, just technology and some other are different.

Within this month, a company will release a nice little setup that allows the 350z/g35 in the 300hp NA area. Im looking forward to it. So to say the VQ35DE is only doing 450 max is not true at all.

On the TT mod side, its gonna be $$$$ to play with that motor. Euro cars = $$$, expect to pay $$$ to play with a Euro car. I know this guy with a GTI which is also a 1.8t. He told me for a ecu reflash it cost him 1000 bucks. OUCH!!!!! Best of luck with your car.

As for the AWD vs RWD.... i dont know driving ehtier one. However, RWD trend will never fade away as the AWD trend may.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

The bs is flying around like crazy in here, and I don't feel like getting into it.

Anyway, congrats on the TT. They're sexy cars but a pita to mod. You could get an APR Stage 3 kit and it would probably be your best bet, but there have been alot problems both with the kit itself and APR's customer service. The kit alone is $5K, but it's one of the most reasonable out there. The APR stg3 uses a GT-25 turbo, and the Stg3+ uses a GT-28. Your other option is a PES kit that uses a GT-28. That's a lot of money for sub 300hp.

After that's all said and done you still have to worry about reliability with Audis. Even completly stock they have alot of problems. If you want to mod it I'd just do all suspension and brakes. Even though it's not a high hp monster you'll still have fun with it in the twisties. You can learn alot from audiworld.com, and even those guys will tell you that you're not going to get alot out of TT powerwise.

edit- One thing I like to tell people is to drive the car completly stock for a few months. This will give you a chance to find out what you really don't like about the car, and fix those issues first.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

BTW, I would't call the transition from drastic understeer to oversteer an advantage. Hahahha. You can dail out almost all of the understeer with a rear swaybar.

And (with some very expensive exceptions) Subie trannies suck. And yes it is cheaper to make a WRX with more hp than an STI, than to buy an STI. But with the STI you get a very good suspension setup, an extra .5L of displacment, good brakes, and a warranty. But if you're going to mod your car a warranty on a Subaru is worthless because most dealers won't honor it if you have any mods on your car.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Yea EltWitcho is butt hurt :laugh: and poisedon is right, he is a hater. For the dumbass (EltWitcho) i told you what my car puts out based on a g-tech you dumbass, unless you dont read all the posts like a moron, but you do bring the same things up everytime.........i havent been this bored answering the same question, then this one time playing monopoly in the dark with retards







but it shows EltWitcho doesnt have any more facts then the ones hes heard. No experience with an AWD or RWD car. You dont know me, and dont know what ive accomplished in college or on the track? somebody get this bitch a tampon











> LOL, wtf, that is stupid, guess what both my parents are lawyers, my mom has three branches for her practice,
> 
> hmm the last time i checked i didnt have a vette, or an audi, come to think of it im barely even gettin any money for college,
> 
> ...





















> AWD is more fun to drive. Its also safer and faster off the line. oh yeah why dont you take a RWD drive out in the snow an go ape sh*t? you cant... death will await you! The GT-R Skyline is also a superior piece of equipment next to just about any RWD sports under 100,000gs and its AWD all wheel steering.
> 
> Motor trend just tested all of the top tuners from across the united states. The number one sedan was a lingenfelter cts-V with a protype engine and 700+hp that cost over 150,000..it barely edged out the AWD evo with $15 under the hood.. total price 55K. The evo also oblierated it in 0-80 acceleration ( which is the only kind of performance you get to use on a daily basis!.. making AWD cars MORE FUN TO DRIVE) The evos track time also beat almost all of the open class cars. It lost to a few ridiculous vetter and twin turbo vipers. Can you justify to me why dollar for dollar AWD is not far superior? The tests prove it.
> 
> you should have alot of fun with the TT.. i like that car, and im sure my girlfreind would have apperciated that one more. Making it fast will cost some money im sure... but even if you have a decently fast awd car that you can flip around its a blast. The most fun i have with my awd is well below 50 mph. Drifting around turns and what not. The thing is, while this is dont in RWD it takes some major driving skills.. even the best drivers can mess this up sometimes (then you end up in the wall) you can push these limites much safer with awd. You should really consider the skyline in 07










tahnks poisedon. Yea a lot of people here hate, maybe eltwitcho likes me and wants my attention by reposting off topic remarks on my own thread? maybe he has a lot of hands on his time, and wants everybody to feel as shitty as him, cause hes posting on a topic about cars, and doesnt even know anything about them from experience wise. Or maybe hes just a lonely guy, who justs want some attention, cause he was never really that good with the ladys? anyways thanks for the tips, ill go to a tt forum and firgure soem things out, but my original plans for now still stand :nod:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

anyone else notice this?

"Lamborgini ALL RWD?"

Gallardo: V-10 90 degree, 18 degree crankpin offset, light-alloy block, mid mounted (longitudal), *permantent four-wheel drive *with viscous traction system
Murciélago: V-12 60 degree, light-alloy block, mid mounted (longitudal), *permantent four-wheel drive* with viscous traction system
Lamborghini Diablo VT MY 1999: Type : V-12 60 degree, light-alloy block mid mounted (longitudal), Viscous Traction four wheel drive 
Lamborghini Diablo VT 6.0 Liter: Type : V-12 60 degree, light-alloy block mid mounted (longitudal), Viscous Traction four wheel drive

Diablo: (1990 - 1998)
Type : V-12 60 degree, light-alloy block, mid mounted (longitudal), rear wheel drive 
been a few years since the RWD. Also porsche has AWD too, not all of them.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> anyone else notice this?
> 
> "Lamborgini ALL RWD?"
> 
> ...


Yes AWD is the evolving technology of traction!







but we have had RWD around for sometime, and sincre weve had many years to experiment with it, we have understood the physics, and principles of getting traction for RWD cars. I think AWD is great, but for as of now, BUT NOT FOR LONG, rwd will dominate NHRA in drag racing. NHRA and other tied corporations have companys competiting in drag racing on nitro methane cars with 6,000HP+. I think AWD is so new that they havent found a setup able to withstand the abusive ammounts of torque and HP the car puts out.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

OMG!! There is so much ignorence in this thread.

AWD is fun, but not superior.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> EltWitcho ... EltWitcho... EltWitcho...eltwitcho


 Get off my dick already, the conversation has already moved past you and you jump out calling my name over and over in your posts, get a f*cking life.

And a job you lazy f*ck

Scrappy - Yeah you can make a WRX have more power than an STI for less than the cost of an STI, but you still get more for the money when you buy an STI than just power. I never implied horsepower was the end all be all of making your car good, in the end you can just lie about dyno results on the internet anyway...


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I drive a 98' Kia Sephia. It is fast enough for me.


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> OMG!! There is so much ignorence in this thread.
> 
> AWD is fun, but not superior.


 i agree,

gt1 gt2 and f1 will never turn to awd because it is inferior on the track. 
id still rather have a awd car though.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

ARGH! WTF is the difference between AWD and 4WD??

Oh and NC, did you get your car yet?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Crazy - 4WD typically refers to a setup where 25% of the power goes to each wheel, all the time. AWD shifts the power around so that it's going to the wheels with the most traction.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

4wd also includes the transfer case. AWD does not have such a thing, meaning you don't have a LOW set of gears for offroad hill climbs. 4wd also depends on your differentials. If you have open diffs, the 4wd does not work as well as a locked diff or limited slip diff. Sooo AWD would be far better for ice/snow covered roads. 4wd is best for true offroading, uphill climbs and mud bogging. This is why AWD is great for racing, it shifts power real nice, but it can't handle loads over 1000 torque YET. One more note, you can't use 4WD on pavement or anything with high traction.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ah, now it makes sense why the GT-R is 4WD.

Thank ye very much.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

sti's are f*cking expensive new...and iono if i could afford that...my dad could but since i totalled a car i dont deserve a car that expensive...a wrx costs like 23...but yet again just thinking about it


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

bryang said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > OMG!! There is so much ignorence in this thread.
> ...


 Thank you, for the love of god thank you. At least someone realizes it. There are huge advantages of AWD, it's just people tend not to see the dissadvantages because they are not very apparent.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Aww geez, this this thread has gone down the sh*t hole. This has now became a AWD vs RWD.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> Aww geez, this this thread has gone down the sh*t hole. This has now became a AWD vs RWD.


 Way to bring it back, douche.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ey guys.....lets get back on topic...round 2 of 10 eltwicho vs nitrous

lets go!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I think the TT would look crazy with 19 inch gunmetal wheels with a nice offset and a polished lip on there.

I have the norcalevo meet this saturday in hayward california.. if anyone is local and wants to check it out were going to be at WWW.Gruppe-S.com The last meet had 45+ evos, some SRT4s and STis.

Im thinking about dry icing my intercooler spray.. will these freeze the water in the lines? or damage the plastic?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Offset wheels help with cornering...but increase stress as well, he will already get a ton of stress on the ride with over 500hp.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Oh yeah.. just incase anyone wanted this helpful fact.. on the real insane STis and Evos.. thes AWD cars run front wheels that are 1/2 wider then the rears quite often. There is a Wide body kit in production for the evo that should make that car look outstanding

I dont get all the hatred toward the way to car looks... besides the obvious ugly euro tail lights. I swapped mine out with JDMs right away.. the only thing that doesnt have a jdm look yet are the headlights. Im waiting for the JDM MR headlights, black casing with a glazed titanium HID bulb that appears green.
With 19s the car looks outstanding.. and the gialla body kit gives a crazy aggressive loook.










I have seen a couple Evo VII Tommy makinen editions, for sale in the united states that were left hand drive.. they were right around 30K... now that is a sweet looking and super rare car.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

evos are so cute.









which reminds me... i lost to one on the 5 fwy last sunday... was definatley modded... really ruined my mood but hey, u can't win them all.

i hope to see him again....


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

AAAAAHHHHHHHHH YUUUUUUUUUUPPP!!!

















































So a M3 pulls up nest to me, in my audi tt with the porsche turbo emblem on the back, and some light weight porsche 911 18" rims, and this guy in the M3 was playing "game", so i started playing "westside stroy" by "game", and a kid was driving this M3 too. The light turned green and we were just kinda playing tag, and then from a rolling start at about 35mph we both (im pretty sure) went full throttle, and i was actually hanging with this guy for a while! until i heard a grinding noise, and his car slowwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeedddddddd the f*ck down...........







lol this idiot missed shifted :laugh: he pulled up next to me at the next red light, and asked my buddy how much hp am i pushing. Omg he felt like a dumbass when we told him it was stock! lol he obviously didnt know how to drive, cause an M3 would hand me my ass on a stock TT, but it was fun. ill post pics up of my sick ass ride tomorrow :rasp:


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > Aww geez, this this thread has gone down the sh*t hole. This has now became a AWD vs RWD.
> ...


 imma kick your ass one day!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Scrappy - Yeah you can make a WRX have more power than an STI for less than the cost of an STI, but you still get more for the money when you buy an STI than just power.


 It all depends on your perspective. If you're willing to first off mod the car, and secondly, do the mods yourself then you can build a wrx that will outperform even highly moded STI's. But most people don't want to mod thier car, and like a car that came from the factory with above average performance.

Used WRX's go for $16, a used STI goes for around $28K. That leaves you $12K, and you can built one of the meanest streetcars in your state for that much. If I had that much I'd do the following:
1. Complete JDM STi Version8 Type-RA Spec engine $8k shipped
2. STi Type RA gears- $1500
3. Stoptech BBK- $800 used
4. 18"Rota Battles w/ toyo t1s's - $500 used
5. STi RA struts, STi pink lowering springs, STi Grp N front strut tops, 2004 STi rear strut tops- $700 used
5. $500 left for driving school!!!!!

So if you use the money you saved not getting the STI you can have a car that will walk just about anything you come across, and handle just as well. But it's pretty labor intesive to build something like that and most people don't want to deal with that.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

maybe the tt would look good dropped---

off a cliff














j/k post pics already


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

killerbee said:


> post pics already


 I second. We're gonna revolt if we don't get pics soon.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Alright jeez calm down. Im going to my buddy chris's house around 5pm, and were gonna take pics there. Its pretty sick how it looks FOR NOW







but oh god i was looking at an APR kit, and maybe throwing on an extra turbo, found a nice system to retard the timing when im pushing max boost. OMG i love AWD :nod:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

i have seen used Stis under 26.. more like 24 to 23. I think at that price its still worth going with the STi.. at 26 you have a very good point. But on the other side, i prefer the piece of mind of owning an STi.

NC? throwing on an extra turbo? Im not sure the TT is a car you would be running a twin turbo if thats what your getting at... Its only larger displacement engines that benefit from twin turbos correct?

I think for fun factor you should stay with a smaller sized turbo has that quick spool up ( just a nice solid one.)

oh yeah.. and you would definately wany to go with rota wheels from subydude. I have been to subydudes place in freemont to pick up my bronze torques. I corner hard on these wheels every day and no they are wonderful.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Scrappy - Yeah you can make a WRX have more power than an STI for less than the cost of an STI, but you still get more for the money when you buy an STI than just power.
> ...


 Better save some money for that transmission. WRX are well known not to do well over 300 WHP.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> NC? throwing on an extra turbo? Im not sure the TT is a car you would be running a twin turbo if thats what your getting at... Its only larger displacement engines that benefit from twin turbos correct?
> 
> I think for fun factor you should stay with a smaller sized turbo has that quick spool up ( just a nice solid one.)


LOL i already have a small turbo stock. Ive had a 383ci vette on nitrous, so i know everything about big mtoors to push out made hp, but im talking about a symetrical turbo system, read my priors posts (besides the one talking sh*t).


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > o snap its eric said:
> ...


 You know you love me, Eric.


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

got any links to some of the body kits you were lookin at. id rather see it on just a lower suspension setup but kits are nice too.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

sccavee said:


> Better save some money for that transmission. WRX are well known not to do well over 300 WHP.





scrappydoo said:


> 2. STi Type RA gears- $1500


I know, I know. I quoted myself.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> found a nice system to retard the timing when im pushing max boost.


 I'd go with an APR chip or thier EMCS System. It'll be tuned specifically for the stage3 kit, and you won't have any issues with drivability. Turbo 4-bangers are a bit different than bigger engines, and even if the tune is a little off you'll pop your engine fast. Most turbo 4's pop in the 3750-4000rpm range where you're switching from closed-loop fueling to open-loop fueling. Mainly because when you hit OLF timing and fuel trims change drastically. And there's no room for error basically (in laymen's terms) that poor little 4-banger is having air shoved into it and even a split second of fuel starvation will give you enough detonation to pop your engine.

Hope this helps. If you're interested in getting the APR stage3, I can give you my friends' email addy. He installed that kit himself on his TT and give yo some advice and pointers.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> sccavee said:
> 
> 
> > Better save some money for that transmission. WRX are well known not to do well over 300 WHP.
> ...


 $1500 for new RA gears? What are RA gears?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> o snap its eric said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > sccavee said:
> ...


 They're one fo the strongest gearsets you can get.
http://store1.vividracing.com/catalog/prod...roducts_id=4758
And no, I won't buy anything from Vivid, but thier site is good for browsing.


----------

